# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Du lịch vườn Cần Thơ - du lich vuon Can Tho

## giangnam_8385

"Cần Thơ gạo trắng nước trong 
Ai đi đến đó thì không muốn về"
  Cần Thơ có một thời gọi là Tây Đô, tức thủ phủ miền Tây Nam Bộ, là trung tâm văn hóa và kinh tế của toàn vùng. Ngày nay, Cần Thơ có cảng sông quan trọng trên sông Hậu, từ đây đủ loại ghe thuyền tỏa ra khắp đồng bằng sông Cửu Long bằng hệ thống kênh rạch chằng chịt như mạng nhện. Vườn Cần Thơ có trên khắp các tuyến đường bộ, đường thuỷ ở Thành phố Cần Thơ. Các vườn du lịch xanh tươi đã và đang thu hút ngày càng đông du khách trong và ngoài nước đến thăm. 

Đến Tây Đô - Cần Thơ, khách tham quan thường xuôi về miệt vườn Phong Điền, Bình Thủy để được tận hưởng một bầu không khí êm ả, trong lành ở nơi thôn dã, thong thả dạo chơi trong những khu vườn rộng lớn râm mát, cây trái trĩu cành, tỏa ra hương thơm quyến rũ. Trái cây ở đây cũng rất đa dạng và phong phú, từ cam, quýt, xoài, sa-bô cho đến vú sữa, chôm chôm, sầu riêng, mãng cầu, bưởi… Khách tha hồ thưởng thức. Đến vùng này, ngoài việc ăn trái cây còn có nhiều món đặc sản ruộng đồng, sông nước như rùa, rắn, cá, tôm… lúc nào cũng có và khách mặc sức nhâm nhi thoải mái.



Miệt vườn Phong Điền
Từ Tp. Cần Thơ du khách theo quốc lộ 1A về hướng Sóc Trăng, qua cầu Ðầu Sáu, đến gần cầu Cái Răng rẽ phải khoảng 6km là đến vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh. Vườn Mỹ Khánh rộng 2,2ha với hơn 20 loại cây trái, hoa kiểng và nhiều loại động vật như chim các rùa, rắn, cua, tôm ...



Miệt vườn Bình Thủy
Du khách đi dạo trong vườn hít thở không khí trong lành mát mẻ và được nếm các loại trái cây chín và những món ăn đặc sản miệt vườn. Dưới bóng cây xanh thấp thoáng ẩn hiện những ngôi nhà rông nhỏ xinh là nơi khách nghỉ đêm.

Khu du lịch Ba Láng ở cách Tp. Cần Thơ 9km (trên quốc lộ 1A theo hướng Sóc Trăng, qua cầu Cái Răng) rộng 4,2ha. Nơi đây có hồ ao sen nuôi động vật, 2 hồ tắm dành cho người lớn và trẻ em, có sân khấu ngoài trời, chuồng thú, khách sạn mini. Những miệt vườn ở đây được kết hợp loại hình kinh tế vườn và du lịch đã làm phong phú thêm tuyến du lịch miền sông nước Cửu Long.

Vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh, vườn nhà ông Sáu Dương, vườn lan Bình Thuỷ, vườn vòng cung, trên các tuyến sông Phong Ðiền, Phụng Hiệp và nhiều vườn du lịch gia đình khác ở Ô Môn, Thốt Nốt đang phát triển.



Tham quan Nhà cổ tại Khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh 
Đã đến Cần Thơ, du khách cũng chớ bỏ qua những đêm trình diễn đờn ca tài tử Nam Bộ do chính người địa phương tự biên, tự diễn:

 Chuồn chuồn bay thấp
  Mưa khắp ruộng vườn
  Nghe lời nói lại càng thương
  Thương em, anh muốn lập vườn cưới em.
  Hay những câu hò, điệu hát dìu dặt, trữ tình trên sông nước:

  Cái Răng, Ba Láng, Vàm Xáng, Phong Điền
  Anh có thương em thì cho bạc, cho tiền,
  Đừng cho lúa gạo xóm giềng họ hay…



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------

